

Show HN: DomainWho.is Domain Search Engine - mutatio
https://domainwho.is/

======
mutatio
This is a demo for a search engine SaaS I've been working on.

Any critique / feedback would be much appreciated; some examples of search
functionality:

\-
[https://domainwho.is/search?q=uk+distance%2851.506558%2C+-0....](https://domainwho.is/search?q=uk+distance%2851.506558%2C+-0.171062%29&sort=nearest)

\- [https://domainwho.is/search?q=face*](https://domainwho.is/search?q=face*)

\-
[https://domainwho.is/search?q=google+tld%3Acom](https://domainwho.is/search?q=google+tld%3Acom)

\-
[https://domainwho.is/search?q=intitle%3Agolang](https://domainwho.is/search?q=intitle%3Agolang)

\-
[https://domainwho.is/search?q=registrant.contact.email%3Adns...](https://domainwho.is/search?q=registrant.contact.email%3Adns-
admin%40google.com)

\- [https://domainwho.is/search?q=tld%3Aio+order%3Aalexarank-
asc](https://domainwho.is/search?q=tld%3Aio+order%3Aalexarank-asc)

\-
[https://domainwho.is/search?q="中国"+%7C+"中國"+roottld%3Acn](https://domainwho.is/search?q="中国"+%7C+"中國"+roottld%3Acn)

This is running on a single server instance at the moment, so apologies in
advance if some of the queries are slow.

EDIT: You can also submit domains here:
[https://domainwho.is/submit](https://domainwho.is/submit)

Indexing is real-time, so supported domains should be indexed moments after
submission (if crawling was a success).

~~~
cscharenberg
I searched for an exact domain I own (artsfuse.com) and it didn't find it, but
it returned the .org version (artsfuse.org). Same result for "artsfuse*" Any
idea how some are overlooked?

~~~
mutatio
Sadly this is a limitation of the design. The index is built from domain data
etc; the crawl list contains hundreds of millions of domains, but the system
has only indexed 3.6 million so far over the past few days :(

I initially started with the Alexa top million, so coverage there should be
good, so long as the TLD is supported.

